# Bench For G0602



## don45 (May 28, 2015)

At least for the time being, I have decided to mount my G0602 on a Husky Tool chest, model HOTC4609B1QBD.  It measures 46x18x37.  My plans are as follows:
1) remove the casters and replace with 2"x3/4" heavy channel iron, bolted crosswise to the cabinet bottom in the holes used by the casters.  To allow access via a motor lift the iron will be shorter, about 22", and the other end longer, about 30" for added stability.  These will have the Grizzly G7159 3" machine leveler mounts at each end, four total.  This will allow proper leveling and support and the extra width will reduce tip-over risk.  
2) The top will be replaced with two laminated sheets of quality 7/8" plywood, 2'x4'.  At each lathe mount foot, I am inlaying a 3/16x5"x12" metal plate.  The inlay allows the chip tray to lay flat across the top.  With the removal of the casters and thicker top the bench height will be approximately 33" and the spindle at 47".
I have two questions and also welcome any other comments/suggestions.
First, how wide should the supports be to avoid risk of tipping.  Second, how heavy should the channel iron be to support this load.  Perhaps 3"X1"?
Don


----------



## RVJimD (May 28, 2015)

Don,

I'm not going to be too much help here but I used a kobolt bench from Lowes and I used some construction screws and fastened it to the wall behind it.  I wouldn't have liked it free standing.  Sorry, the mill hogged the shot.

Jim


----------



## markknx (May 28, 2015)

Don,
I have my g0602 sitting on a home made stand 17-1/4 deep and 32-1/2 tall. the stand alone weighs over 100lbs. it has a shelf about 7"-8" off the floor with up to 100 lbs of tooling on it and it would take a very good effort with me trying to knock it over. to make it fall. I believe that even without the tooling on the low shelf it would be tough. I think as long as you have tools in the chest and the channel on the bottom 18" should be pretty stable.
I would make sure the chest was not shaky with the weight on it. If it flexes it may increase the chance for it to flip. think you will be good so long as the chest is pretty solid.
Mark


----------

